# new 700



## JGBigBear

i got some questions they might be stupid but i never owned a arctic cat and all my buddies have can ams and break cv shafts every time they ride....anyways i am wondering what is the biggest tires i can be somewhat safe with without breaking anything and also will the cv shafts hold up alright if i put a lift kit on it


----------



## countryboy61283

You can have however big tires you want if you learn throttle control, if you run laws or backs you don't have to hammer down in a hole, that's the reason crap breaks, let the tires do the work and 90% percent of the time you'll never break anything


----------



## J2!

^^ Agreed. It's all in the thumb control, Just creep through the holes and you'll be good. And you can put a 2" lift on and not have any cv issues. I have been in ALOT of holes and raced alot and I'm still running the stock axles that came in my bike.


----------



## JGBigBear

good to hear im bout to deck it out


----------



## JGBigBear

what is the best lift


----------



## J2!

JGBigBear said:


> what is the best lift


RDC makes excellent lifts. I'm sure he makes one for the kitties. Maybe he'll chime in and confirm it, or someone that already has one.


----------



## JGBigBear

ok...and is there a way to snorkel without voiding warranty


----------



## JGBigBear

im trying to put a pic on here


----------



## JGBigBear

it worked lol


----------



## countryboy61283

Just depends what dealer u take it to, some will some won't


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bike man congrats.


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({

My step mom had a b&j 2in lift on her 08 700 and she was runnin 30in mudlights and she had stock cvs also but the front left i think broke once or twice but thats been the only thing that i can think of


----------



## JGBigBear

thanks guys i know the owner of the shop i bought it from i am going to ask him how far i can go before i void it....ill be posting pics on here in a couple weeks and im sure ill have more questions


----------



## leez_brute

i have the same bike. I'm getting a 2.5" mudtech lift for mine. I'll try to keep up with what all you do to yours.


----------



## JGBigBear

cool man let me know how that lift works out looks like u got a head start on me lol does it turn them 29.5's good thats what i am getting


----------



## JGBigBear

o yea will it stand up with those tires


----------



## chief_22006

Oh yea, itll turn um good. Im not sure hes tried to wheelie yet. But hes got a vid he needs to post. Even for 12s in the back it turns um over good.


----------



## leez_brute

it lights the laws up for sure. I dont do alot of wheelie poppin. dont wanna mess anything in the front end up. but im sure it would.


----------



## Polaris425

Mudtech is THE WAY to go for Cats!!!


----------



## leez_brute

after my trip to boggs and boulders this weekend, I'm getting it snorkeled first!!!


----------



## JGBigBear

o yeah whys that....how you gonna do it? can u put some big pics of your bike on here..i wanna see what it looks like with those 29.5s


----------



## JGBigBear

oh and what is the axle spacers for the mudtech lift?? does the highlifter lift come with that and is it hard to install


----------



## leez_brute




----------



## leez_brute

you can click the thumbnails to make the pics bigger.


----------



## leez_brute

the axle spacers keep the axles from popping out of the front diff. gonna do the snorkels for peace of mind really... I was scared to go into any kind of water without them.


----------



## J2!

Great vid. Looks like it's time for your buddy to get a bigger bike !! That ol' Rancher was having a hard time. LOL


----------



## leez_brute

Thanks, he's learning toward the gear reduction instead of a new bike. cheaper!!! Said he's happy with his honda.


----------



## JGBigBear

NICE video...your bike doesnt have a lift right? its a beast with those tires i cant wait...i finally got to get mine muddy we went and ran some hog dogs and i played a lil bit also had to pull out the fourwheeler with dog box trailer...cat got some power


----------



## JGBigBear

all of yal from alabama so i guess we all tiger fans but i have to say the ole bengal tiger with the name MIKE will whoop em all


----------



## leez_brute

That's no lift with the shocks turned up. Lol mike don't want none of aubie! Lol


----------



## JGBigBear

i got ya..it clears them easy? u still didnt break anything?


----------



## rubiconrider

you should def. check out the arched a-arms that mudtech makes for the cats. ground clearence galore, especially with the lift kit.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8058


----------



## leez_brute

Clears easily and didn't break a thing. Thumb control! Know when to quit.


----------



## Polaris425

awesome vid! and agreed w/ above the rancher needs a little GR help! lol


----------



## JGBigBear

them arched a arms seem kinda pricey


----------



## greenkitty7

MTI arched arms FTW! 








i love mine and it really gives you an advantage in the ruts with the GC volume.


----------



## JGBigBear

**** thats a lot of ground clearance


----------



## greenkitty7

i think last time i checked i was right at 15" front and back


----------



## JGBigBear

i wanted some 29.5 but i got some 28 inch outlaws for 100 dollars so i couldnt pass it up and i tightened up the shocks...it gave it A LOT more ground clearance...i also got to go mud diggin on it for the first time..its a beast now i wanna look into getting an exhaust and a power commander or something if they have that for these bikes...wanting to know some thoughts on that


----------



## greenkitty7

Dont bother with aftermarket exhaust. You can mod the stock muffler fo free and see the same kind of gains on the kittys. Pc3 or Pc5, modded stock exhaust, two inch snorkels, airdam or papa slap clutching, and laws and that thing will be a true BEAST


----------



## JGBigBear

how do you mod the exhaust

and what all do you have to snorkel....the airbox, and belt....and maybe some diff vents and whatever else?

o and i read something about that throttle body to engine boot...do i need to get mine updated


----------



## Polaris425

You do know you can click "edit" at the bottom right and just add to your post right................... ?????????


----------



## greenkitty7

check your throttle body boot for cracks, if it looks ok then you should be fine. add some loops into your crank case vent and run your gas tank vent up if you plan on going over pod deep. your diffs have an accordian type vent on them that keeps em sealed and allows them to vent as well so you wont have to mess with running your diff vents. and for the modding the exhaust, check out pondtunes thread on exhaust mod sound clips. theres good pics and info in there.


----------

